# My Previous Pair Of Sulcata's & Renovated Enclosure.



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, what's up Tortoise Forum?

I thought I'd share pictures of my previous pair of Sulcata's & my renovated enclosure I remodeled before my family & I moved to a new house. I don't live there anymore, but I do plan on doing some yard work in the spring at the house I reside in.

*My male Sulcata at around 10".*




*Here he is at around 16"+.*




*Here's my female Sulcata at around 15"+.*




*Here she is again.*




*Here's the pair in there shelter I build for an older pair of Sulcata's, that I used to have.*




*Here are before & after pictures of there outdoor enclosure I renovated.*


 

 



Thanks in advance,
SulcataDud3


----------



## pebbles mom (Oct 29, 2008)

oh my goodness SOOO cute


----------



## kevantheman35 (Oct 30, 2008)

nice enclosure you built!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 30, 2008)

Am I understanding you correctly that you don't have these tortoises anymore? They are very nice looking sulcatas. You did a good job of growing them up smooth.

Yvonne


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 30, 2008)

Plucky said:


> Nice sulcata...
> How long you have them?


I had the male for a little over 4 years & the female for a few months.



emysemys said:


> Am I understanding you correctly that you don't have these tortoises anymore? They are very nice looking sulcatas. You did a good job of growing them up smooth.
> 
> Yvonne


Sadly, yes I don't have them anymore. The reasons why are because the landscaping in our backyard is completely beat, everything is dead, there's excessive amounts of debris. It wasn't ideal for there environment. I could of worked on it, but my funds are zero to none.  And my parents had other things to fix in the house. I sold the pair to my local pet store who I've been going to since 01'. I have my eyes set on my older pair that resides in California with my uncle. As for now I don't plan on breeding them because there is no need to, later on the future then maybe.


----------



## shelber10 (Oct 30, 2008)

nice job those are nice sulcatas


----------

